# udisks not emerging

## mgaribaldi

Hi everyone.  Sorry for my poor english.

I'm trying to install kde in my fresh gentoo installation, but when udisks is emerging, fails with "gdbus-codegen: command not found".

I have rebuilt gdbus-codegen port (no errors reported), but the problem persist.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

----------

## audiodef

Can you pastebin the build log for udisks?

----------

